# Spare tire common?



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

I couldn't find any info on this so I thought I'd ask. Is this a common spare tire to have with an 06 gto? It seems like a relatively nice rim to have with the tire. I somehow got an 8" gash on the inside sidewall of my rear right tire the other night and when I pulled out the spare this is what was there. Caught me off guard to say the least. Sorry for the ****ty pics, I was hoping the weather would clear up but it never did


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah that's what they came with.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

A full-sized rim won't fit in the compartment. (Barely fits in the trunk.)


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Gotagoat said:


> A full-sized rim won't fit in the compartment. (Barely fits in the trunk.)


when your trunk has sub woofers in it, a full size won't fit in there either. Good thing I carry a blanket around with me, wrapped the tire up and put it in the back seat haha


----------

